# Why do people crit. country music?



## Gusmanak (Apr 1, 2015)

This seems to be the most publicly hated genre of music, not to disagree with musical opinions but it's kind've weird how people treat it.

I mean, I dislike heavy metal, but I don't openly dispise it, though if someone dislikes country they flat-out complain/say they hate it.

I read something about people being drawn to songs with cussing and such in them so that may be a factor.

Maybe it's because the songs tell a story, and are actually based around song-writing?

Idk.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

I live in Nashville, and my husband used to play bass for a country music "star".  I still don't like it.  Just personal preference, I suppose, and I pretty much love most music.  

This only applies to modern country music.  I love anything from the mid 90s back!


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 1, 2015)

You're near a large portion of my family, they're like an hour's drive away.

And I actually haven't listened to much older country, my 80 year old aunt blasts some really weird country music from the 50's, so that's how i've sampled it.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 1, 2015)

Because country music is garbage


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 1, 2015)

but why?


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not really sure why it's so widely criticized, to be honest. I could give you a very, very long and wordy answer about why _rap_ falls under scrutiny but I can't really figure out why...

Maybe it's all that _twang_ and steel guitars. The southern accents are what kill it for me. But there's a lot of older country that I like much, much better than the modern stuff - not even Willie Nelson old, but like, Garth Brooks and Shania Twain era - and I don't remember it being so widely hated when I was younger, though that could have just been because I wasn't paying attention.

I think it's probably because there's little variation in the "sound" / character of each song. With other genres come subgenres and tons of variety, but country doesn't really have that. A lot of it does sound the same. (I'm aware people would say the same about rap, and even metal, and I would disagree on both counts but agree when it comes to country).


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2015)

It's boring, that's why.


----------



## Lock (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not a fan of country music, but it's good ole American story telling. My dad always jokes that most country songs are about some lover quarrel or a man being sad that his dog died and horse ran away. (Trucks seem to be the equivalent of horses now I would assume.)

But.... I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die. 






*Edit: when I say I'm not a fan I mostly mean that I dunno the genre well but I grew up with country music cause my dad is a cowboy lolz (my mom is a short little Asian woman) I always liked having the two influences.


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

I feel like ripping my hair out when listening to it, I don't like hearing about tractors and cowboys makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 1, 2015)

I've never really liked the genre in general, there are some people that I do like within that genre (Shania Twain is one of those, although she is Country Pop, but still it's Country) but as a whole I dislike the genre. Don't like the vocals in most country music that I've came across, as the way the autotune ( don't have a problem with AT) is used on the males makes them sound the same, where the females seem to have more vocal diversity even when using autotune. I don't have so much of an issue with the instrumentation as it does seem to be diverse. I also don't like how repetitive the themes are within the country music realm, for the most part from what I've experienced, the main themes are Marriage, Break-ups, and Divorce, and believe it or not that not only gets old, but is also quite depressing. 

Also don't get the idea in your head that Country music is the only genre that can tell a story. You might not of meant for it to appear like that when you typed it, but thats how I interpreted your statement. Every music genre can tell a story, granted it might not be as in your face as the stories in the country genre are, but they all can tell stories.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 1, 2015)

It's demographics. Generalizing broad strokes, but country music to someone not living in the country most of the time won't find it relatable. Given that it is in the more recognizable genres of music, it is more apt to scrutiny by the vast majority that relates more to x/y genre. How they respond and voice their opinions highly depends on their communication and maturity level, basically you get what you get.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 1, 2015)

country music is boring and it really does sound all the same.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't speak for modern country, because the last time I heard country music was well over a decade ago

but the thing that got me pretty sick of it was how samey it all is

like most every song could be categorized as

FARMIN N FIELDS N COWBOY ****
BBY RUV MII FUG ME
BBY BROK MA HART SO SAD PLZ NO
PRAIZ JEEBUS/GOD

there are certainly songs that don't fit into these groupings, but these alone pretty much account for a vast majority of all the songs


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2015)

*I grew up listening to country and gospel (thanks, Dad! >.< ) 
Naturally, now that I am older, I want to hear something different.

Though with country there tends to be only a few small subjects they tend to be about:

A woman
A truck/tractor

....can't really remember anymore xD*


----------



## Envy (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm pretty open about hating Country because - and pretty much _only_ because - it is crammed down my throat all of the time.

I don't really like metal either, but I never have to hear metal at work or at restaurants. There was a time at my workplace where this lady would put the same awful CDs of country on every single shift. Now they don't allow CDs anymore, but guess what? The playlist they put on instead STILL has country on it!

My question is why, if country is so disliked, is it so often played? It honestly is the most grating genre I have to regularly hear. It's either irritating or it's downbeat in such a way that it slows me down. Considering that I listen to a lot of slow/depressing music and only country can have that effect says a lot. 

TURN THE COUNTRY OFF and then I'll shut up.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2015)

Country is lame. Good thing it's almost non-existing here in Sweden.


----------



## kelsa (Apr 1, 2015)

growing up in the south i've listened to my fair share of country music, and tho i don't hate it, i can see why it's hated by a lot of people. it does all tend to sound the same and is all about the same stuff; trucks, tractors, and achey breaky hearts. also it's riddled with objectifying women. there's actually a country song sung by two women about how they'd hate to be a girl in a country song. but, some songs are rly nice and have an actual good message or tell a good story. some are sad and pull at my heart strings and some are just fun. also as some others have mentioned, it's not always universally relatable. 

i've gone thru periods where i listen to country music regularly and if i'm somewhere and i song i know/like comes on, i'll sing along but idk i just can't listen to it for very long.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

Country music all sounds the same to me, always so whiny. It's the only genre of music I just can't get into. I can think of like, 5 country songs that are alright.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

It just depends on the people, I guess. Not everyone is going to hate country, just like not everyone is going to hate rap or whatever other genre. 
I live in an area where country is really popular. We have a dance club for western dancing and country music artists come by and put on shows. I don't really hear as much country hate around my area. 

I used to love country when I was a kid, my mom played it all the time and it was pretty much all I knew besides classic rock. But as I got older and found my own music to listen to, I realized country really wasn't my style and I don't really like it. 
What I do hate is that my sister went a long time hating country music, then it seemed like out of the blue she wanted a pick-up truck, loved country music, wanted cowboy boots, and changed the way she spoke. Like whatever, you like what you like, but her and myself came from extremely suburban areas. I was just always like "where are you even getting this from??" but I don't like her much to begin with.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2015)

When I was little I loved country music. Liked so many songs... but the feeling of it's changed for me. Seems like almost all the country songs I hear are "I'm a woman grr don't mess with me y'all", songs about trucks, songs about fishing, songs about beer... oh and let's not forget the songs about how dang fine the singer's woman looks in tight blue jeans. Yuck.

I like older country music, but I'm far less than a fan of modern country.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't speak for modern country, because the last time I heard country music was well over a decade ago
> 
> but the thing that got me pretty sick of it was how samey it all is
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. There might be a few songs that don't bug me, but generally country is one of my least liked music genres.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

I love country music. It's not my favorite genre but it's one I appreciate when it's done well. I tend to enjoy female country singers much more than male ones in terms of modern country, but male ones more than female ones in classic country. Not a fan of all these new bland male singers like Luke Bryan, Florida Georgia Line, etc. It does all sound the same. 

I guess I like it because I can appreciate the storytelling, "quaint" lyrics, and the attitude. Living in a picturesque rural area someday is my dream. 
I don't like the objectification of women in some of the songs, but it's nowhere hear as prevalent in country as it is in rap and modern day pop (see: Blurred Lines).


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

It's boring 
Every song starts with a guitar solo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Eh, I just dislike "new" country because they try to make it appeal so much by fusing other genres into it when it sounds bad. I don't mind some old-school though.


----------



## Improv (Apr 1, 2015)

Absolutely hate country music. Nothing sounds original and quite honestly thick southern accents really piss me off.


----------



## toastia (Apr 1, 2015)

I hate it but all the girls aroad me are obsessed with it.


----------



## Tao (Apr 1, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> This seems to be the most publicly hated genre of music, not to disagree with musical opinions but it's kind've weird how people treat it.
> 
> I mean, I dislike heavy metal, but I don't openly dispise it, though if someone dislikes country they flat-out complain/say they hate it.
> 
> ...




Well for a start, I don't see heavy metal as a great comparison. That's generally one of the genres of music people typically trash talk pretty openly. Again, if somebody dislikes it they flat out complain about it and express their disgust.


Talking about 'cussing' is a pretty general thing to say as well. That assumes that literally every other song outside of country music 'cusses'. From your already given example of something you dislike, I'll assume you were talking about heavy metal as one of these which from my experience, they actually tend to have very little cursing in their songs (most bands I know don't swear in their songs at all).
It's kind of like me saying that people like country because "country fans are rednecks and rednecks are drawn to music that talks about pickup trucks and incest". 


A lot of music also tells a story. A lot of styles are also focused around song-writing (actually, they generally all are). Neither of these things are exclusive to country music and whether or not it does it better than any other type of music is completely subjective, not fact.


I'm not expecting you to be an expert in other musical styles you have no interest in but at least try to not be as biased against everything else, especially when a lot of it is either untrue or subjective.




I don't hate country, though I don't like it either. It's a genre that really doesn't do anything for me. I won't really complain about it but I'm never going to willingly put a country song on myself.

Most of it typically sounds very much the same. There's just so little variation in general and it tends to be a genre of music that doesn't really 'branch out' and incorporate many other styles either, which really doesn't help it in terms of being 'samey'.

A lot of it also has the singing with a thick southern accent. As far as I'm aware and have been taught, you shouldn't really have such a noticeable accent when you're singing and the Southern accent is definitely being exaggerated, which really grinds my gears.
I mean, the Beatles had thick Liverpool accents when they talked but not really when they sang. Ozzy Osborne is almost impossible to understand when he talks but is clear as day when he sings. Tom Jones (used to) have a thick Welsh accent, which is non existent in his singing. Foreign singers with thick foreign accents and sometimes limited English lose their accents entirely when they sing...So why does the Southern accent remain so prominently?

The lyrical content is generally the same as well. Like anything else, there's obviously songs that do change the content but it's definitely one of the worst genres for repeating the same thing over and over.
"Lou-Anne, why ya'll no love me no more?"
"Ya'll have a lover...'N his name is Jesus"
"I love my pickup truck (in ways people say I shouldn't)"
"'MURICA!"


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 1, 2015)

Because music like this exists-


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> Foreign singers with thick foreign accents and sometimes limited English lose their accents entirely when they sing...So why does the Southern accent remain so prominently?



That's not always true, there's one popular-ish song right now from a band from the UK I think and their accents are absolutely noticeable. I think for most people, they live in the South and that's how they talk so why change it? It also sounds a bit more authentic, doesn't it? I think it's more about the singer's preference whether they keep their natural accent or dilute it in any way. They probably also keep it so they sound more relate-able to their core audience. More so, if it ain't broke don't fix it, right?


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

Old country music: Cheesy, annoying
Current country music: literally just about legs, girls, drinking, and partying, and more annoying than other music genres


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 1, 2015)

It's probably because people just want to stay "updated" and listen to pop or heavy metal. Country music is considered old fashioned and out of date..so even if people do like it, just so they won't get judged they say they hate it.

I don't enjoy country music myself, but I use to be a fan of it. A majority of the country songs I use to listen to had meanings behind them though, which is one of the reasons as to why I use to value them. Of course, now these days I just listen to anime openings or k-pop like most of the generation, but I guess if everyone was still into country I'd still be into it as well. It's just about everyone wanting to fit in and not being judged, that's all. It's annoying how everyone assumes country music is just weird tractor sounds and sounds like justin bieber going through puberty, but that's not how it is at all. The judgement comes from the ignorant kids from this recent generation who've never even heard a country song, and they never will because as I mentioned, they want to be "cool" and up to date. So yeah, I can see why it's so criticized. It's because most of the criticism is coming from kids who just call anything that use to be popular before 2010 inhuman of weird. These are just my opinions though


----------



## puppy (Apr 1, 2015)

yeah its boring basically
the lady who drives me to school always has the radio on a country station and i can scarcely tell one artist from another. i dont think ive ever heard of a more unoriginal genre


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 2, 2015)

idk why, it just seems to upset my rythm of life lol. I just can't stand it, it's mostly all whiney love songs to me, and i like more upbeat things with a lot of drum and bass and guitar.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

lol i dunno man. it all sounds the same to me tbh. plus its either about whiskey or farms or summertime and it makes me wanna hurl myself out a nearby window


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 2, 2015)

It's because it's not their taste in music. I personally don't hate it but I like some songs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 2, 2015)

rockthemike13 said:


> Because music like this exists-



1) What does this even mean
2) Last I checked Joe Bonamossa was blues

I like country music but I'm inclined to agree that it's gotten really samey, so I've kinda just stopped listening to it whenever I go out really. They don't play many of my favorite artists in lieu of the samey folks, so whenever I do listen it's just at home and whatever I'm in the mood for. Like Girl Crush by Little Big Town, though disappointingly bigots who don't even listen to lyrics want it and the band off the radio. >>


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

"Crit." I have like no words for that oml.
I hate country music I prefer JPOP.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 2, 2015)

I think anyone who doesn't like a genre will find a way that ~all songs sound the same~.
All of the J-Pop I've ever heard sounds the same (except Crystal Kay): shrill, overly peppy, bad vibrato if any at all, etc etc.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 2, 2015)

Would you class country music as Edward sharp and the magnetic zeros?

if so, then country rocks!

I also love the song country road

i love how upbeat country songs are, they're full of culture


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't like it because it all sounds the same, boring and crusty, 'pick up truck, beers, god', that's all most of it is about.



Hirosuka said:


> It's probably because people just want to stay "updated" and listen to pop or heavy metal. Country music is considered old fashioned and out of date..so even if people do like it, just so they won't get judged they say they hate it.


I don't think this is true, country music isn't necessarily 'uncool', at least where I'm from, the majority of people who listen to it religiously are just a different kind I guess. But you could say the same about almost any type of music. That's what's so exciting about music today, even in the mainstream crowd you don't generally see kids making fun of other people for listening to more underground less mainstream music (though I'm sure I'm being a tad hypocritical because I've probably made fun of people listening to country or metal at times, I shouldnt be though). Though Lana Del Rey is I suppose considered a mainstream artist, her music isn't generic pop, yet she's very popular with youth and it's generally accepted, just for example.

getting so off topic but i love this topic ^


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 2, 2015)

I like the country music from the early 00's from 70's Hate the modern crap.

This is coming from a guy who has no preference on a favorite genre.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, I can like some from 80s and beyond but that's it I don't get why people think modern country is so great tbh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a friend who is a country singer and guitarist. She's really good at both too. I support her in her career, but I myself do not like country music. I don't find it pleasing to the ears or a burst of excitement when listening to it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't hate folk music, but I definitely hate country music. I prefer, like, "Man of Constant Sorrow" over "Cruise" or other **** like that. It's just the newer country that I don't like.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 2, 2015)

The sound of country isn't really good to some, such as myself.
I really don't like the sound of country music, and everytime I listen to it.. it's like really boring.

Plus, almost all of the country songs I've heard are about love. I understand that love is a big topic in songs, but I really like songs where the lyrics talk about other things in life. But that's just me.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 3, 2015)

I dunno. I was never aware that people were really that much more critical of country than any other genre?
but eh. my grandma grew up with country music. she loves it. always played it in her car/van when I was growing up. still does, of course. I never liked it, as I grew up listening to mainstream radio. eventually got out of that, but what I like now is electronic music that often comes without people singing.
it's especially jarring to hear something like country, when you listen to nothing similar. there's some early/mid 90's songs that I'm okay with, but that's about it. beyond that, not into it.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

I love music!! just not country and rap hahaha ))))))))
Only into to REAL music like lana del ray and artic monkeys!!!


I grew up in the south so I grew with country but I see why ppl hate it. There are some good singers, Shania Twain, Martina McBride (? Mcbride? idk) Tim McGraw has some classics. Dixie Chicks!!!!!!!!, Kasey Mcgruves!! (I know I misspelled that oh well) and ofc queen Carrie underwood AND MIRANDA LAMBERT!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> I like the country music from the early_* 00's from 70's*_ Hate the modern crap.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who has no preference on a favorite genre.


Bless this. imo I hate hick rap (or w/e they call it) I cant stand the folk/country merge. Only way country can be merge is country/pop i.e Shania Twain, Taylor Swift and so on.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 5, 2015)

@M O L K O Great taste, I love a lot of those people!!

Anyway, as a fan of country, I think it's because we have so many bad songs on the radio. I will agree, some of it DOES all sound the same. And that's mostly what you hear on the radio, these new male artists that mostly everyone in the country fan base loves, singing about partying and girls. And I can't stand those songs. But I still listen to the radio. Why? Because, believe it or not, some great songs make it through. And they are REALLY great. It is getting rarely to hear good songs though, I will admit. So yeah, I see why some people would say that, they only see the bad side. I wish people would look more into it and give the great people a chance, because most of them are getting ignored by the radio (I myself was lucky to hear my favorite song, it wasn't played by most radio stations :/).


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

i used to love country when i was younger and there were a few songs that i would still listen to today. country music is pretty bad most of the time but theres some really great country songs that i feel embarrassed to listen to now, but i guess its my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 6, 2015)

I grew up with country music and there are a few good artists and songs, but the genre as a whole is bland. Also this:


----------



## loreiid (Apr 6, 2015)

Country music really follows a select formula. There is no original country song. 

No seriously


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel like it's the same with all the hate any other genre of music gets.  I feel like people more just dislike it but for some reason go to the extent to talk badly about it.  Also, country music is unique in that it usually doesn't mix with other genres of music like pop, r&b, rap, and soul can with each other.  People just aren't exposed to it through the kind of genre they like and chose not to broaden their horizons.

For me I find some country music very good, but for the most part, like others have said, its very unoriginal.  Idk just preference, but I'm not going to say I hate the genre.


----------

